# foot ascender?'s



## no tree to big (Feb 20, 2012)

is there any noticable difference between the cmi and petzl foot ascenders? I'm looking at buying one to help get my chubby self up the tree... the petzel looks more sleak then the square block of the cmi but other then that I know nothing about these things


----------



## ronnyb (Feb 21, 2012)

I have both. I prefer the cmi because you can tighten up the straps and it stays put. the petzl tends to slide around. The cmi is bulkier though.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 21, 2012)

+1 cmi


----------



## no tree to big (Feb 23, 2012)

ordered the cmi yesturday morning and got it today:msp_thumbup: now the frikin rain and snow needs to go away so I can try it out might as well break in the new silky at the same time :biggrin: what a difference from the cheapo handsaws I normally use


----------



## tree md (Feb 23, 2012)

I use the CMI as well. I'm thinking about buying a Pantine just to check it out and see if I like it better.


----------



## squad143 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a Pantin and am not too happy with it.

When using it, it tends to "pop" off the rope quite a bit when moving my leg in the up direction.

Does'nt seem to matter if it's ArborMaster BRW 13mm or Poison Ivy 11.7mm.


----------



## deevo (Feb 24, 2012)

tree md said:


> I use the CMI as well. I'm thinking about buying a Pantine just to check it out and see if I like it better.



I will trade you for a week!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 24, 2012)

squad143 said:


> I have a Pantin and am not too happy with it.
> 
> When using it, it tends to "pop" off the rope quite a bit when moving my leg in the up direction.
> 
> Does'nt seem to matter if it's ArborMaster BRW 13mm or Poison Ivy 11.7mm.



They shouldnt pop off the rope at all. The safety latch or something must be broke. It doesnt sound safe to use, and you should probably send it back to the manufacture.


----------



## deevo (Feb 24, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> They shouldnt pop off the rope at all. The safety latch or something must be broke. It doesnt sound safe to use, and you should probably send it back to the manufacture.



Yeah mine doesn't do that either


----------



## tree md (Feb 24, 2012)

deevo said:


> I will trade you for a week!



Send me your shipping info and it's a done deal. 

The Dan was saying a couple of years ago that he preferred the pantin because he could kick it off the line easily when he wanted to do so. I found that appealing. I have to either raise my leg up or bend over to thumb the cam off when I want to disconnect.

Fair warning tho, mine is a righty.


----------



## deevo (Feb 24, 2012)

tree md said:


> Send me your shipping info and it's a done deal.
> 
> The Dan was saying a couple of years ago that he preferred the pantin because he could kick it off the line easily when he wanted to do so. I found that appealing. I have to either raise my leg up or bend over to thumb the cam off when I want to disconnect.
> 
> Fair warning tho, mine is a righty.



Mine is a righty as well, it will probably cost me as much as it's worth to ship it your way! Until I got the hang of it I was removing it like you described. I have had mine for the last 5 years and have no issues with it.


----------



## tree md (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, let's just save the shipping costs and I'll find one a little closer to try out. I've got a friend here that has one and would probably let me try it out. 

So can you kick it off the line without having to thumb the cam open?


----------



## deevo (Feb 25, 2012)

tree md said:


> Yeah, let's just save the shipping costs and I'll find one a little closer to try out. I've got a friend here that has one and would probably let me try it out.
> 
> So can you kick it off the line without having to thumb the cam open?



Yep, once you get comfortable and used to it you can. With everything it just takes practice.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a Pantin (RH) that I've been using about 5 years. When I first started, the rope would often pop out unexpected. I determined it had to do with how I was moving my leg as I brought the knee up. Now, I don't have that problem and can kick it out when I want, and can often get the rope back in without reaching down. The only complaint I have is it moves around on the shoe too much. I moves less on the boots, but even then it is more than I would like.
Rick


----------



## dts99 (Mar 2, 2012)

i have pantin r&l foot and i had one fall off my foot completely (not while useing) it just losend upo during the climb and fell off and i never noticed, but it dosnt take much to reach down now and then and give the strap a tug. never tried cmi


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 18, 2012)

NCTree has a pantan and it poped off his foot a couple times ther other day. The cmi has a knuckle that doesnt let it open up far enough to let the rope come out.


----------



## Iustinian (Jul 24, 2012)

I've used a rh pantin off and on for several years. A great trick It's nice for is if you're hip thrusting w/ vt or distel, u can just kick your feet out to tend your slack instead of stopping to tend slack out if you reef the line hand over hand like a lot of guys do. I spliced up an extension for my rope bridge tho, so my system no longer generates slack during an ascent. The pantin is Great for srt, and my pantin will kick right off like others have said. If youre new to using it, try to remember to keep your upper body more vertical with your climb line, and keep your foot parallel with the ground, and your shin in a vertical line. That will help the rope glide thru it easier, and prevent it from slipping out.


----------



## ClimbMIT (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for the tip lustrian, I have also had this problem in the past. Thumb up on staying vertical! I got my pantin earlier this year and noticed the straps loosening on me when climbing. I double and triple checked the routing of the straps and the instructions. If the straps were more secure that would be a big plus. Also I do like the convenience of being able to just kick it off as long as I have my hitch set with the RW. Thinkin of getting Petzl handled ascender going on sale at Bailey's for $55 but I really like the looks of the Kong Futura. Any opnions on those hand ascenders?


----------



## Iustinian (Jul 27, 2012)

ClimbMIT said:


> Thanks for the tip lustrian, I have also had this problem in the past. Thumb up on staying vertical! I got my pantin earlier this year and noticed the straps loosening on me when climbing. I double and triple checked the routing of the straps and the instructions. If the straps were more secure that would be a big plus. Also I do like the convenience of being able to just kick it off as long as I have my hitch set with the RW. Thinkin of getting Petzl handled ascender going on sale at Bailey's for $55 but I really like the looks of the Kong Futura. Any opnions on those hand ascenders?



I've heard many people complain about the futura, calling it junk. I've never tried it, but I have petzl ascension. It's nice, you can put a Biner under the cam so it doesnt unlock all the way, preventing your rope from slipping out. There's also more than just one hole to snap gear into which is nice. And it has the thumb lever for the cam making it easy to unlock when you want it to. I'd prefer the petzl over the Kong also because the ascencion has a better handle imo.


----------



## ClimbMIT (Jul 28, 2012)

The Petzl seems like it would be better/easier on the wrist. Don't know since I haven't used any. Perhaps I will start a new thread.


----------



## Seemlessstate (Nov 28, 2012)

my combo is a petzl Double handled Ascentree ascender, and a CMI foot ascender. 

i really don't like the pantin, but the double hand ascender petzl makes is great, for the reasons Iustinian mentioned. (thumb lock, good ergonomics, light) 

But the CMI foot ascender is beefier and way better than the petzl. the straps are much better, and the cam seems less "clinky"


----------



## wouter (Nov 28, 2012)

The pantin needs to be tighten / pulled hard and after that it will stay just nice.
Lots of arborist never seem to adjust them to the proper fit on their boots and when set to high or low it can easily come loose. 

I use the pantin for quite some time and every now and then the rope slips out, just like said before it's a typical problem when your foot isn't pushed in the right direction. Tried the kong footascender and that one is just way to big ! The CMI hasn't been on my foot yet ;-)

The pantin stays for most jobs on my shoe and when I come home at the end of the day it's probably still on ;-)
Best hardware to have around and worth it's weight in gold IMO

Climb safe


----------



## ClimbMIT (Dec 1, 2012)

My pantin tends to get loose as well and hurts like hell when rides up. I was thinking of adding like a bandit rubber band to the bottom strap.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 2, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> They shouldnt pop off the rope at all. The safety latch or something must be broke. It doesnt sound safe to use, and you should probably send it back to the manufacture.



Its not a safety issue because its not life support and that is the difference between the two foot ascenders.I use the Pantin and sometimes its a pain when the rope pops out but I like it because its easy to pop out when you want to as opposed to the CMI which is a very nice tool too. You just have to be more careful with the Pantin.
I tied a knot in the straps to keep them from slipping out of adjustment.


----------



## wouter (Dec 2, 2012)

ClimbMIT said:


> My pantin tends to get loose as well and hurts like hell when rides up. I was thinking of adding like a bandit rubber band to the bottom strap.



If I read your experience it sure sounds like it's not adjusted at all and def need to be adjusted for better fit. It's probably too low set and it kind of twists your foot ?

I use the pantin with very soft hiking shoes (merrell)

Try to adjust it and see how it performs ;-)


----------



## treemandan (Dec 2, 2012)

ClimbMIT said:


> My pantin tends to get loose as well and hurts like hell when rides up. I was thinking of adding like a bandit rubber band to the bottom strap.


----------



## ClimbMIT (Dec 2, 2012)

I have adjusted it and rerouted the straps a couple of times to make sure I had the correct way. As for my experience I started using the foot ascender and handled ascender as of February of this year. So I still have allot to learn. This site has been my goto guide along with youtube. Don't really know allot of climbers here. The few I know are old school.I may just tie that knot like in the pick that Treemandan posted.

Thanks! Mark


----------



## Iustinian (Dec 3, 2012)

Mine doesn't come loose -- but if it did, I would probably thicken the strap by throwing a few stitches in it with one of my splicing needles and wax twine, or lockstitching it in place.


----------

